# American Motorhome Spares



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi
Don't know if this belongs in this section or American RV, but it is to do with both. 
We wondered if anybody knew of any American Motorhome accessory stores in Spain. We are currently tourning Spain, at the moment at La Pineda. There are a couple of things we need, nothing major, light bulbs and hose or pipe to extend our waste pipe to use onpitch drains and wondered if there was anywhere in Spain we might be able to buy such things suitable for our RV

Thanks
D


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I shall be coming down to Spain in a Months time, if I can be of assistance bringing anything down let me know

loddy


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Loddy, that's really kind of you.

Whereabouts in Spain are you heading?

If we don't find anywhere in a week-10 days may take you up on the offer, perhaps could order off the internet and get sent to you. Will let you know if thats ok. As I said, really appreciate the offer though. 
ta


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We are leaving on the 23rd Feb and coming straight down to the Costas and pausing at Malaga area for a while. We have a toad so can widen our area, where are you ?

Loddy


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

We're currently in La Pineda near Salou in northern Spain, but are planning on slowly heading toward Mojacar - Almeria region for a month or so. Was in Malaga beginning of Jan, been down and up the costas this year due to family commitments, slowing down a bit now.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Our route is not written in stone so If you come down a bit and we come along we could RV in our RVs :lol: 

Anyway let me know and I can pm my address

Regards Loddy


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Loddy

Are you on your way now? I know I've left it too late to use your courier service, just wondered how you're doing and where have you got to?

We're now at Villajoyosa for a week, spent 2 weeks at Benicarlo, next week due to head to Mojacar regions as planned.

Weather hasn't been brilliant, better than uk though, but last few days has been really lovely. 

Safe journey

Debbie and Jim
(Dora)


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Dora

Are you at Playa Paraiso ? If so has it been done up to take RVs or is it still all a bit tight. I was told they made big pitches for RVs but made them square to the roadways with trees in the way.

Villajoyosa is the home of the current leaders of Spain's top Rugby Union league , Division de honor A.................. Happy days!


----------

